# Stanley frog



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Anybody out there in hand tool land happen to have a frog for a type 9, No 5 Stanley laying around that would be willing to sell/trade/whatever? Picked it up in beat-to-hell condition the other day and was pleased to find, after removing lots of old gunk, that its a type 9 in salvageable shape. Not so pleased to see the frog is broken. And the iron is sharpened way down but I'll deal with that later.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been pretty diligent about not ending up with parts planes.

If no one here has one check with Joe at:
http://www.joesusedtools.com/

He's a good guy, former heavy contributor here in the hand tool section until BS ran him off.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Bob Kaune may be the place to go if no one on the forum can help.

http://antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm

He has a great picture of the different frog designs in this link.










According to the Bob Kaune picture a type 9 would be prior to frog adjustment. I have a Type 10-15 frog for a No. 4/5 which has the tapped hole for the frog adjustment.

Missing the small piece of steel on the lateral adjustment lever.

















Also try PM to VaureyWWC, his post #7 in this thread states he has 8 2in frogs.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/good-find-42868/#post506719


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Bob Kaune may be the place to go if no one on the forum can help.
> 
> http://antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm
> 
> ...


Yep, it's definitely a type 9 w/no adj screw. Thanks for the suggestions Dave! I will send VaureyWWC a PM. Checked out Bob Kaune, he seems a tad expensive but will work in a last resort. 
Also I don't think a type 10 frog would fit, the vertical rib is shaped differently between the two types. Maybe it wouldn't matter, not sure.


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I have one ! At least it looks like the type #9 as in the picture by Dave Paine.

Email me an address to ship it to.

David Turner
Plymouth, MI.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

David Turner said:


> I think I have one ! At least it looks like the type #9 as in the picture by Dave Paine.
> 
> Email me an address to ship it to.
> 
> ...


I can't PM you, as you don't have enough posts. I don't like to put my email on a public forum, as it usually ends up in increased spam but there's not much other option here. Just please email me or reply to this as soon as you have it so that I can then remove it from the post! Thanks


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Stanley Frog*

Email sent with my contact information.

David Turner
Plymouth, MI.


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Frog*

BZawat:

Although I gave you the frog I did expect you to reimburse me for the postage. Priority small box was $5.80 and as of 8/29/2013, I have not received this postage amount.

David Turner
Plymouth, MI.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

I wondered why my check hadn't been cashed yet. I'll drop another one in the mail immediately. Very sorry David! If you get the first one eventually, consider it an interest payment lol. 

This is why I always prefer Paypal. And btw, you could have at least given me the courtesy of a private email first ;-)


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I always figured Bzawat was a scoundrel


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

BZawat: 

I am sorry you did not get the email I sent you about a week ago. I guess if a check can get lost in the mail then an email can get lost in cyber space.

David Turner


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

It certainly does happen. Your replacement check has been mailed.


----------



## Turner1944 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Frog*

BZawat:

Please read your "visitor" messages.

David Turner
Plymouth, MI.


----------

